# New Labs



## Desperate_Hashi (Apr 12, 2013)

Based on what I've read from this forum, these are the tests to have done. Now I have no idea how to read them. Thoughts?

Free T3: 3.0 (2.3-4.2pg/mL)
Reverse T3:21 (8-25pg/mL)


----------



## Desperate_Hashi (Apr 12, 2013)

The units for reverse T3 are in ng, not pg.


----------



## Desperate_Hashi (Apr 12, 2013)

Can anyone please comment?

I've posted my labs in the newbie forum and didn't get any specific feedback there.

Every doctor I've been to, tells me I'm fine despite my Anti-TPO antibodies and my nodules. I've been to 3 endocrinologists, 3 PCPs, 2 neurologists, a psychiatrist and a rheumatologist since 2007. I'm so desperate for somebody to tell me that it's not in my head.


----------



## Desperate_Hashi (Apr 12, 2013)

And now I tested positive for Lyme. Bands 23 and 41 IgM. No IgG. My doctor thinks it's a false positive. Anyone can comment?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I wish I could help, but I don't know much about reverse t3 or the lyme tests, etc.

Apologies for probably re-asking, but was that 2.1 cm nodule biopsied?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Desperate_Hashi said:


> Based on what I've read from this forum, these are the tests to have done. Now I have no idea how to read them. Thoughts?
> 
> Free T3: 3.0 (2.3-4.2pg/mL)
> Reverse T3:21 (8-25pg/mL)


Your FREE T3 is below the mid-range of the range provided by your lab. Most of us feel best w/FREE T3 at about 75% of the range.

The patient is to have some rT3 and since yours is within the range, this is not a concern.

The patient should have no TPO Ab.

TPO Ab
Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test


----------



## Desperate_Hashi (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes, the FNA was benign.

Is there any truth to the free T3/ reverse T3 ratio. There is nothing in the medical literature that I can find that supports it. However, it seems to be commonly cited on multiple medical forums and naturopathic/ alternative medicine websites.

Thank you for your responses.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Desperate_Hashi said:


> Yes, the FNA was benign.
> 
> Is there any truth to the free T3/ reverse T3 ratio. There is nothing in the medical literature that I can find that supports it. However, it seems to be commonly cited on multiple medical forums and naturopathic/ alternative medicine websites.
> 
> Thank you for your responses.


Here is some info on the rT3. It is my humble opinion that since we are supposed to have "some" rT3, the only concern would be if it went over the top of the range which could mean a conversion issue of the of the T4 to the T3 and on to FREE T3.

Have you been to this site?

rT3
http://thyroid-rt3.com/whatis.htm

What is the name of your thyroxine replacement and how much are you taking daily?


----------



## Desperate_Hashi (Apr 12, 2013)

I am not on any Thyroxine replacement. My doctor says that I'm not sick.

I have involuntary muscle spasms, diagnosed Reynauds, poor word recall, bad short term memory, unexplained anxiety, joint pain in my knees and hips and very fatigued. Even with the positive Lyme test and Anti-TPO, every doctor says I'm fine.


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm sorry you have been feeling so bad  Wish I could help you, but I'm not familiar with what you have. You know, I keep seeing other people mention Reynauds Syndrome. I was diagnosed with it (it was mild..hands and feet) about 10 years ago, way before Graves. Hmmmm....


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Desperate_Hashi said:


> And now I tested positive for Lyme. Bands 23 and 41 IgM. No IgG. My doctor thinks it's a false positive. Anyone can comment?


I tested positive for Lyme's also just last year. Doc put me on Doxycycline for about 2 weeks (technically it should be for a month or more) but...............????

We were not sure. I did present w/clinical symptoms as well. Fever, pain etc..

So.......................why in the world can not your doc do the same for you...............just to see if you feel better? Ask him/her that.


----------



## Desperate_Hashi (Apr 12, 2013)

I have it mainly in my feet and my nipples. If I get cold, I lose sensation in my last two toes and they kinda just feel like marbles in my shoe. Also, my nipples will burn and turn black. My rheumatologist wanted to prescribe something for it but I refused. I want to treat the root cause and not the symptom. ::sigh::


----------



## Desperate_Hashi (Apr 12, 2013)

I was able to get my last TSH from my endocrinologist as well as my sonogram report.

TSH: 2.57 (.4-4.5mIU/L)
T4, Free: 1.1 (0.8-1.8ng/dL)

Anti TPO AB: 393 (<35IU/mL)

Sonogram performed 4/18/13:
Right Lobe measures: 4.5x1.5x1.9cm and left 3.9x1.4x1.7cm. I have a right thyroid nodule that is 11mm. The central isthmic nodule is heterogeneous hyperechoic and measures 2.2x2.0x1.7cm.

My nodules have both increased in size by about 2mm each (see original size in my signature). My endocrinologist still sees no need to medicate me. He said I need another FNA "eventually". I was retested today for Lyme disease and am waiting on those results. My doctor will not give me doxy until then. I have made an appt. with a Lyme specialist.


----------

